# New Member getting started in MD



## Billsfanmd (Nov 17, 2016)

Always loved trains and seeing trains pull into old train stations. Several cool trains lines out in Western MD. My main hobby is pinball machines but figured why not have another. Want to start with a 4 x 8 track with a basic HO set to get started...an old station, some ore cars, maybe a small tunnel, small river and a old general store. Maybe a train set up you would see in the Twilight zone. Thinking the Bachman digital starter set on Amazon for 250. Anyway anyone have any advice or cool layout that depicts an old train stop in the middle of nowhere with a few things above. May add a christmas tree/theme for the holidays. 

I teach high school and there are actually a few students in a model railroad club. One says he specializes in weathering. So I'll prob add that down the road....Thx for any input.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

You live in Columbia, MD and you aren't thinking MTH???


----------



## Billsfanmd (Nov 17, 2016)

Sorry what's mth ? 

Oh the train store. Saw that on line. Good place to go ?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know much about their HO line. Their O gauge line gives you the best bang for the buck in my opinion. I was just thinking that if you ever had to return a problem engine to the manufacturer for service, you couldn't get much closer.

http://mthtrains.com/productline/MTH-HO


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Here’s a thread you might want to check out. It’s not HO, it’s not a quiet town and it’s not Willoughby, but it’s got the small stream, a few tunnels, and an old timey station.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=71042


----------



## Billsfanmd (Nov 17, 2016)

Thx. Willoughby is a great way to describe what I want.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are going with HO consider a 5 X 8 or 9 foot
benchwork. That extra width permits wider radius curves
that makes running some of the larger locomotivs and
long cars easier.

Most of us would not want any 'starter ' train set mainly
because they come with track that is not compatible with
most HO tracks and turnouts. It's mounted on it's own
roadbed and cannot easily connect to track accessories
of another makes. You are limited to ONLY what that
maker sells.

For the layout you mention, a Bachmann EZ DCC controller
would be sufficient. It is fully compatible with other
make decoders but it does not have the ability to
fine tune loco decoders. The DCC systems offered
by NCE, Digitrax and MRC can do the fine tuning but
are a tad more expensive.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

"Willoughby, Willoughby, next stop Willoughby". Was this Willoughby Ohio it was referencing in the Twilight Zone? The name just sort of rolls off the tongue! Would make a good name no matter where it is.


----------



## Billsfanmd (Nov 17, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> "Willoughby, Willoughby, next stop Willoughby". Was this Willoughby Ohio it was referencing in the Twilight Zone? The name just sort of rolls off the tongue! Would make a good name no matter where it is.


From what I have read it was based on towns in CT, as the other stops called out on the episode are all real stops in CT. But Willoughby, Ohio is the only town in the US with that name...Would make a great depot on my HO set.


----------

